
Jebbit's Tom Coburn on getting big customers [video] - ohjeez
https://pgsignal.com/the-startup-mantra-just-ask/
======
tchock23
Am I totally missing something with this startup?

They're doing primary survey-based market research that has been done for
many, many years. This isn't a "new" thing CMOs are doing - they've been doing
it forever and are inundated with survey data.

On the low end there are over 400 DIY survey tools for free/low cost to run
"beautiful and engaging" surveys with customers, while on the higher end there
are companies like Qualtrics and SurveyMonkey Enterprise/CX that serve
enterprises perfectly fine.

Not to mention, their landing page feels a lot like they're "mugging" their
survey respondents (a term in the market research industry that is short for
"marketing under the guise of market research" \- a huge no/no and ethical
violation in the industry).

The only difference here is it's a founder under age 25 and P&G threw some
money into it. Oh, and they made up the buzzword of "declared data" so they
could "own" a term (must have an advisor from Hubspot on their board or
something).

Am I just missing what makes this at all different from the countless other
companies doing exactly this?

